# So sad for this lady



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So last night my daughter and I decided to walk down to the store for a few things and some excercise, well we bought to much to carry home so called a cab. While waiting in the parking lot I hear this whimper and crying look behind me and this dog is having a seizure. The owner { an elderly lady} is calling his name and in shock and near tears. I rush over to help her { not alot to do}. He gets up finally and walks in a few circles and then kinda comes too a little shakey. I felt so bad for her , she said that had never happened was just walking and then he was down. I offered to take her home in my cab but she said she lived around the corner and would just walk him home. The look on her face just about had me in tears , I sure hope he is ok. Felt bad there wasnt anything I could do for her, Glad he got back up though. { was a huge dog and she couldnt have carried him , I doubt I could have picked him up}


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh that is just so sad. I feel so bad for her but good for you for stopping to see if she needed help, I am sure that meant a lot to her. Sick dogs are so scary! I hate not knowing if something if wrong, hope she was able to get him looked at, I know its hard for people my age to have the money, let alone people on a fixed income. Hope her pup is ok!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The poor lady. That was nice of you Angel to help her  I've had dogs take seizures on me numerous times while grooming them. It's terrible to see as they look like they could be having a stroke to. Most times if a dog has a history of seizures it would happen while getting groomed because of the stress it causes them. Luckily while in my care they are treated like royalty with lots of TLC. This actually happened to me a couple weeks ago with an American Eskimo dog who was walking around trying to hump his sister one minute and then the next minute he was laying down seizing. We wrapped him in a blanket and the owner of the shop just held him and talked to him while he went through it. We called the owners and they told us then that he had a history! Guess they never thought to mention it before hand :-/


----------

